# A moments indecision on Portuguese Motorway cost £70?



## sololite (Sep 13, 2019)

We are in campervan in Portugal and yesterday joined a motorway and took the ticketless lane by mistake. Very easy to do when you arrive in a rush, traffic behind you and Tom Tom is saying keep left. So we came off the next exit to try and speak to someone only to find it was all automated. Got on the intercom at the barrier and helpful guy explained I had to pay maximum charge which turned out to be £70 for my campervan . Quite a lot for 20K of motorway - ouch. They would only take cash and as we didn’t have that much issued a ticket which I have to pay the next time I find a booth with a guy in it or can do it online. This must be done in 8 days. I asked him what would happen if I didn’t pay in 8 days and he couldn’t answer. Friends who have recently been fined for transgressing emission zone in Italy have received a bill via DVLA.  Does anyone know if the same arrangements have applied to them when in Portugal in our scenario please?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 13, 2019)

We did exactly the same thing in January this year so I just came off at the next exit using the ticketless exit then came straight back on using the ticket lane, they aren’t controlled by cameras they have vans patrolling the motorways checking on likely suspects


----------



## witzend (Sep 13, 2019)

I'd pay up you never know when these things will catch up with you especially if you intend to ever return to Portugal in the future


----------



## Topmast (Sep 14, 2019)

I always think this is such a shame when it happens not only does it give a very bad impression of Portugal but makes a lot of people stay away from motorways which are the fastest way if you have a long journey.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 14, 2019)

What a shame but paying it is often the simplest answer long term.


----------



## kenspain (Sep 14, 2019)

I would find a way to pay it when the same thing happened to me from 50 euros it went up to 120 euros I just forgot all about the blinking thing so paid it in the bank here in Spain


----------



## witzend (Sep 14, 2019)

Topmast said:


> I always think this is such a shame when it happens not only does it give a very bad impression of Portugal


Can't see you can blame Portugal for a visitors inexperience you should drive at a speed to be in control not drive down the wrong lane.You see people taking the wrong lanes on all toll booths every day in any Country because they are driving to fast to read the signage or see the height barriers


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 15, 2019)

Tool bridges to me are just a way of extracting more money from us poor folk.


----------



## Linda (Sep 15, 2019)

It can be quite confusing if you take a wrong turning and the sat nav insists you keep left!  We did this in Lisbon but fortunately didn’t keep left and took a ticker and exited at the next one, it was manned and they just waved us through.  Annoying thing was we had to retrace our route but didn’t make the same mistake twice


----------



## BKen2 (Sep 23, 2019)

If you arrive via one of the four Easytoll points (looks at there map) and subscribe to the system enter your credit card and NPR takes your number and you get a reciept ...once you have done that then take the next exit  and as long as you dont stray on again you are charged only for that bit of motorway so not to expensive. ....saves a lot of worry about wether you should be paying or not and saves big penalties .





						Home - Portal de Portagens
					

Portal de Portagens




					www.portugaltolls.com


----------



## witzend (Sep 23, 2019)

BKen2 said:


> If you arrive via one of the four Easytoll points (looks at there map) and subscribe to the system enter your credit card and NPR takes your number and you get a reciept


This only covers the NPR toll rds you still need to take a ticket or have a transponder for the others


----------



## BKen2 (Sep 23, 2019)

witzend said:


> This only covers the NPR toll rds you still need to take a ticket or have a transponder for the others


Cor thats a messy system ..didint know that thanks .


----------

